
Show HN: Set up a Linux Kernel hacking env quickly - kerneltlv
https://github.com/kerneltlv/kernel-hacking
======
kerneltlv
Hi HN!

We've created a VM-based environment that you can use to test out your kernel
hacking ideas quickly (and without risking your real machine, of course) by
using a tool that automates a lot of the setup and development work.

It also serves as a good (but not perfect, yet) entry point for newbies
because unlike a written tutorial, it runs commands while explaining them so
you can see that it actually works. In the future we hope to have a more
comprehensive tutorial for newbies.

Check it out!

